# My Sundies



## CallibCarver (Jan 21, 2013)

Howdy everyone,

A month ago I started a photo series called My Sundies. Which is "A sexy twist to your undies, every sunday. featuring the women of the world. Each displaying her style and personality. These women rock out with their undies out."

The series is still new, only being a month into it. But I'm constantly shooting for it and getting real women and models to pose and bea featured on the site.

Some of the shoots are done in studio and some are done elsewhere. But it isn't about the set, it's about the women and them being able to feel and look beautiful and sexy. With the series I want to show that 1 the body isn't dirty or anything like that. 2 That it's ok to do these kinds of shoots. And 3 that no matter what you look like, your color, size, shape, attitude, or what ever else you can and are a beautiful and sexy women.

Give the site a look and let me know what you think.

www.mysundies.com


----------

